
Afghanistan's Taliban, US sign peace deal - wslh
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/02/afghanistan-taliban-sign-deal-america-longest-war-200213063412531.html
======
ohiovr
Not even Alexander could conquer Afghanistan.

